# Wasp Control for my Lawn



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

I understand most are controlling them by spraying crevices and ceiling panels and what not, but mine seem to be the worst in the yard. Literally at any given moment, there are about 4 or 5 wasps of varying sizes flying around and landing on the actual grass blades. At all hours of the day mostly. Ive noticed they die down when it gets darker and early mornings. Ive heard to use Bifen on the lawn but will that get rid of these for good? Also, they arent yellowjackets. Im not sure whats attracting them to the lawn. But i cant even really mow it like Id like without being fearful of them potentially stinging me. There are no nests in my trees and none on my entire house. I usually use Ortho Home defense periodically inside and out. Any help is appreciated. Lets not talk about the armyworm issue I have, ughh


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Probably some kind of predator wasp. If so they are after some kind of insect in your lawn. Could be grubs, caterpillars, bettles, spiders etc.). Treating for those insects will likely tell the wasp to look elsewhere for food. However they are beneficial to controlling insect populations and typically don't bother you.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

The only thing I fear more than yellow jackets are baldfaced hornets. Those guys are pure concentrated evil.

A picture of the bugs would be really helpful


----------



## qam1 (Oct 23, 2020)

First there are Dragonfly species that are smaller and are brownish in color, I have a whole bunch who love hanging out in my lawn. Make sure your are not misidentifying them. Dragonflies are good and you don't want to kill them.

Assuming they are wasp, are they huge? Like Murder Hornet size. Then they are Cicada Killer Wasp. If so, since Cicadas are almost gone for the season, and the Cicada Killer will follow, there's really no point in doing anything besides waiting them out.

Other wasp, as mentioned above, they could be after your army worms. Generally non-hornet type wasp will leave you alone unless you are threatening its nest or messing with it. Social Wasp like Hornets should be coming to the end of their cycle and the workers will all die out soon so again it might be best just to wait them out. Same with non-social wasp, if you have seasons down there and don't have wasp all year in DFW then just let nature take its course.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

After a decent amount of research and googling lol Looks like they are paper wasps. And a couple of them are brownish red all over. Growing up we called those, Red Jackets. But those are few and far between. Mainly the little dark brownish reddish and yellow with black wings are what mainly flies around. The cicada killers i know of, have left. But these, given that there is a nest nearby somewhere on the neighbors house im sure, seem to have an infatuation with my lawn. And there are literally dozens of them. Ranging in all sizes but mainly the adults are at most a half inch. No burrows in my lawn and no holes. Just wasps with no noticeable nest. HOC 1".


----------



## Guerra (Jul 16, 2021)

Did you happen to put down grub/armyworm treatment recently?

Similar as you described I have been seeing a lot of wasps (yellow and red) buzzing around my lawn.
At first I thought that they were getting a drink of water off the dew on the grass.

Until I saw a wasp carrying an armyworm.

I recently put down Spectracide Triazicide Granules. It appears that the wasps are hunting dying/dead worms from the lawn.

It took some time but I was able to snap pictures.


----------

